# Steelhead Action !



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

My good buddy and I got out today instead of bass fishing we targeted Steelheads at the Chagrin River. It was a decent day. Landed a few and lost a few.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks like a great day! I keep thinking about turning my attention towards steelhead and I probably should soon because walleye fever and crappie craziness is getting me nowhere. Need to enjoy the opportunity catching them now while they are still in the rivers as in a couple months they will be gone.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Absolutely kayak don't miss out on the steelhead bite in the next few months. My buddy and I are very versatile. We fish for all species of fish whenever the opportunity arises. Good luck


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

kayak1979 said:


> Need to enjoy the opportunity catching them now while they are still in the rivers as in a couple months they will be gone.


You'll want to get after them soon, the largest push of fish has come, and a lot have already spawned, and are dropping back. We may have only a couple more weeks of decent fishing before it's all over. They've really started turning on to the minnows lately, bait wise. I was out last Friday, and hit them on beads in a feeder creek. Surprised me how few were left up there, a lot of scooped out redds with no fish in them. Go get 'em while you can!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It seemed like a early run this year with the mild weather we had this spring, 3-4 weeks ago I caught a few females spawning and loosing eggs. Granted they all don't spawn at the same time but it will b over sooner than other springs.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Dunno about all that. There were prob more than ever in my spot the other day. They were coming to the surface to feed left and right. Were taking gold head black wooly buggers.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

hailtothethief said:


> Dunno about all that. There were prob more than ever in my spot the other day. They were coming to the surface to feed left and right. Were taking gold head black wooly buggers.


Feeding at the surface?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Surface? Sure,, over deeper water. 4' - 30' like inside of all the breakwalls.
Places like Bula River, Conn, or outside of every little feeder creek mouth,,,, what 'hail' said, below a bobber drifting,,,, or right now, casting spoons.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Where you fishing the upper or lower chagrin by chance?


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Where you fishing the upper or lower chagrin by chance?


Upper part


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Where you fishing the upper or lower chagrin by chance?


Downtown Willoughby


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow he does fish


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Never saw a steelhead feed on the surface, been steelheading for 20+ yrs., thats why we use nymphs. never seen anyone catch one on the surface either. What wee they feeding on, a winter hatch of mayflies? cmon now.....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

They roll, porpoise, splash around near/on the surface(for whatever reason-maybe just happy to be Alive!). In shallow water, could be part of spawning ritual. I see this all the time(actually watch for it) and a good sign there are some in the water I'm fishing. This could easily be mistaken for "feeding"!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had several nose my indicator in the Chagrin, I tied on a bright orange woolly bugger and swung it over them and caught 2 steelies in less than 30 minutes. Pretty neat seeing them come up and grab the fly.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

spring is in the air when they start eating your indicator. Last year i had a red and white pond bobber on and was twitching a minny in crystal clear water. One got angry passed on the minnow and slammed into my bobber lol.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

c. j. stone said:


> They roll, porpoise, splash around near/on the surface(for whatever reason-maybe just happy to be Alive!). In shallow water, could be part of spawning ritual. I see this all the time(actually watch for it) and a good sign there are some in the water I'm fishing. This could easily be mistaken for "feeding"!


May be they werent feeding. Just rolling. I didnt try to fish for em on the surface. Was about 3 feet down in 4 feet of water.


----------



## BigBobBasstracker (Aug 3, 2014)

Any word on water clarity today in Gates Mills? Looking to take the kids out for some suckers later on tonight.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

BigBobBasstracker said:


> Any word on water clarity today in Gates Mills? Looking to take the kids out for some suckers later on tonight.


Little late but clarity shouldn't matter for suckers! Some worms on the bottom, 
"they will come"! Used to fish one of the nastiest rivers in Southern WVa(albeit 60 years ago)! Suckers were the primary fish. After a big storm, with Zero visibility, worms got washed into the river from muddy feeders. Never had a bad day! They forage on the bottom and find them.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

crestliner TS said:


> Never saw a steelhead feed on the surface, been steelheading for 20+ yrs., thats why we use nymphs. *never seen anyone catch one on the surface either*. What wee they feeding on, a winter hatch of mayflies? cmon now.....


Now, I know your kidding,,,,,,,,,,,
Almost 2 months ago,,,, friend Joe & I were inside the 'docks' up Bula,,,,, the screen was BLACK top-to-bottom with emeralds. The surface would explode with jumping shiners,,,, & the cromers were right behind,,,,,,,, FEEDING! ;>)

Black hair jig & maggots, floating/ drifting 2' under a bobber. OVER 25' of water. 
Coast Guard wall. 
lol,,, Take a camera so you can document! ;>)


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ive trolled with my spoons rippling the surface before and slayed them...really fun to watch the water explode behind the boat when they hit those


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

They were probably eating live wooly buggers! I saw a live one last weekend. I've seen them hit the surface at times. Very frustrating when you're not catching them!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

crestliner TS said:


> Never saw a steelhead feed on the surface,


Seen it out on the lake in the fall perching. Chasing what looked to be some smelt on the surface.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

you guys are killing me....lol
If you let a glow egg hang directly downstream for a few seconds at the end of your drift on the surface sometimes a steelhead will come up and hit it. Done it many times.


----------

